# HONDA HSM1590i



## Jan-B (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi all,
In January this year, my Honda HSM1590i stopped. The fault is in the ECU, Honda no .: 34750-V27-013, superseded by 34750-V27-023.
Honda has stopped production of the ECUs. I have sent e-mails and called dealers in Europe, but no one has a new or used ECU that I can buy.
Does anyone know where I can buy a new ECU?

Regards,
Jan-B


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Jan-B said:


> Hi all,
> In January this year, my Honda HSM1590i stopped. The fault is in the ECU, Honda no .: 34750-V27-013, superseded by 34750-V27-023.
> Honda has stopped production of the ECUs. I have sent e-mails and called dealers in Europe, but no one has a new or used ECU that I can buy.
> Does anyone know where I can buy a new ECU?
> ...


Hello Jan, Welcome.
It's my opinion there ought to be a law for complicated technically advanced consumer machinery, that manufacturers need to make available and keep in production out dated motherboards and electrical switches.... for 20 years minimum.
I've purposely kept all the mid-century modern (MCM) appliances in my home specifically because they are simple and don't require motherboards or wiring I couldn't reproduce on my own if need be. My furnaces are 1960's gas and can heat the home in an extended power outage during the dead of winter (without batteries or fans or loading wood and coal).
ALL manufactures today engage in planned obsolescence. I hope you can find a NOS or used part to fix your blower. Perhaps your best bet may be to find someone who can hack in an alternate ECU that may work...Doesn't the gas motor only operate the impeller/auger on that model? What if you replace the whole engine? Are replacement motors with electronic controllers available or does the ECU tie in to the whole machine's electrical system like a brain?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

This place in Germany lists one 34750-V27-013 in stock: HONDA ORIGINALTEILE bei Galaparts
*1015.80* Euros


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice find...But Jan is going to really want to make sure the ECU is the real problem, that price... ouch.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Darn you HGR, now my wife knows whenever i go to the sb forum and see your name because i start whistling HGR !


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

How about finding a place that fixes ECMs, maybe it has a faulty driver within the ECM
Common repair done on vehicle ECMs


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

darn......wish i could help.


----------



## Jan-B (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi all,
Thanks for many answers and suggestions. The ECU is the problem. I have tried to swap with one that works. All the online stores that I have contacted do not have it in stock, and after a few days the answer is negative. They can not provide a new or used ECU for this snowblower. I have also tried companies that repair ECUs, but this one has a two or three layer printed circuit board, and they do not have the firmware. But, I have not given up! It's still a couple of months until winter comes


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Jan-B said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for many answers and suggestions. The ECU is the problem. I have tried to swap with one that works. All the online stores that I have contacted do not have it in stock, and after a few days the answer is negative. They can not provide a new or used ECU for this snowblower. I have also tried companies that repair ECUs, but this one has a two or three layer printed circuit board, and they do not have the firmware. But, I have not given up! It's still a couple of months until winter comes


Tabora found a German unit in stock... All you have do is pay through the nose. I would call first to make sure they can feel it in their hands.


----------



## Abell (Jul 12, 2021)

Jan-B said:


> Hi all,
> In January this year, my Honda HSM1590i stopped. The fault is in the ECU, Honda no .: 34750-V27-013, superseded by 34750-V27-023.
> Honda has stopped production of the ECUs. I have sent e-mails and called dealers in Europe, but no one has a new or used ECU that I can buy.
> Does anyone know where I can buy a new ECU?
> ...


Hei, lurer selv på å kjøpe en 1590. Kan jeg spørre hvordan denne saken gikk? Mvh. Stian


----------



## Jan-B (Aug 20, 2020)

Abell said:


> Hei, lurer selv på å kjøpe en 1590. Kan jeg spørre hvordan denne saken gikk? Mvh. Stian


Hei, Jeg fikk til slutt kjøpe en ny.


----------



## Abell (Jul 12, 2021)

Jan-B said:


> Hei, Jeg fikk til slutt kjøpe en ny.


Takker for svar. Hvor fikk du tak i, ble den dyr? Mvh Stian


----------



## Jan-B (Aug 20, 2020)

Abell said:


> Takker for svar. Hvor fikk du tak i, ble den dyr? Mvh Stian


Kjøpte den av en Hondaforhandler sammen med en del andre ting. Tror den havnet på 10-15 tusen?


----------

